# Led Zeppelin re-union



## marko (Feb 27, 2006)

26th November - O2 dome 

Tickets Â£125 allocated by ballot - website already crashed


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

How old are these guys? Will they make it to a full concert?


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

This has to be a must see concert. However we fly in from Singapore that day and there is no way we could make the concert


----------



## dooka (Apr 28, 2006)

Apparently a new song to their line up too, Stanna stair lift to heaven


----------



## TGS (Jun 24, 2007)

90 million I heard have tried to get place there interest in a ticket 90 million


----------



## steveh (Jan 14, 2004)

I'm a huge Led Zep fan but I would rather remember them at their peak. I don't think that Robert Plant has the voice he used to have (not surprisingly) and Jimmy Page seems to be a bit inconsistent with his performances (he always was). Ironically John Paul Jones, the one who hardly ever gets a mention, is probably still the one who can still play well consistently.

Hopefully this will lead to a tour and then someone will cherry-pick all the best bits for a DVD which I will definitely buy  .


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

Well, I got an email today asking if I wanted to buy 2 tickets - my mate got one last week and snapped them up, so I'll be there.


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

qstix said:


> Apparently a new song to their line up too, Stanna stair lift to heaven


:lol: :lol:


----------



## HighTT (Feb 14, 2004)

Why was ithe concert postponed :?:


----------



## marko (Feb 27, 2006)

Jimmy Page fell over on his patio and injured his finger....rock and roll :lol:

Be careful when buying tickets from others - unless they meet you at the O2 dome after they have got their tickets and give you the ticket and wrist band you won't be getting in.


----------



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

if anyone has tickets and wants to sell or can get these tickets please pm me


----------



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

Adam TTR said:


> if anyone has tickets and wants to sell or can get these tickets please pm me


Ditto


----------



## dooka (Apr 28, 2006)

I've heard tickets are going for over 500 nicker each..


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

Zeppelin were AWESOME - fantastic show, and we were fearing huge queues for the ticket validation process - got there about 1pm - only one person in front of us - sorted and up to the Cat & Canary in Canary Wharf for a few refreshing beverages.


----------



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

R6B TT said:


> Zeppelin were AWESOME - fantastic show, and we were fearing huge queues for the ticket validation process - got there about 1pm - only one person in front of us - sorted and up to the Cat & Canary in Canary Wharf for a few refreshing beverages.


Awesome, Thats what you expect from quality. Would loved to have been there.


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

Hilly

some clips coming onto youtube now

Good Times Bad Times (Opening song) - they had a few mic problems in the first 4 songs






Kashmir


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

And could mini-Bonham thump the tubs with the aplomb and majesty that his dad was blessed with?


----------



## HighTT (Feb 14, 2004)

I understand that after this 'one-off' they are planning a world tour [smiley=dude.gif]


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

garyc said:


> And could mini-Bonham thump the tubs with the aplomb and majesty that his dad was blessed with?


Gary, the boy done good! I was impressed - whilst there can only have been one John Bonham, I think Jason did extremely well.

He's drumming for Foreigner on their tour at the moment, and has also got an endorsement deal with Ludwig (like his Dad) so the skins he was belting last night may have been his Dads kit or a new replica which they have launched.

Take a look at the youtube Kashmir clip above, he really starts going for it after 6 minutes or so. Also how long Plant holds the note for about 4 minutes in.

The hairs are still standing up on the back of my neck!


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

Sorry guys, if you didn't get them yesterday the clips have been removed from youtube due to a copyright claim by Warner Bros.

Here's a clip from a while ago -

Watching this, Plant's voice is definitely not quite what it was, but still more than good enough






The DVD will be well worth buying though when it comes out.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

R6B TT said:


> Sorry guys, if you didn't get them yesterday the clips have been removed from youtube due to a copyright claim by Warner Bros.
> 
> Here's a clip from a while ago -
> 
> ...


Mean Warner Bros :x didn't get round to watching them. I guess a live DVD will follow.  Although removing them was a bit tight as i understood it was a charity benefit gig?


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

Yep - it was for Ahmet Ertugan's charity, to fund Music degrees for underprivileged children in the UK, US and Turkey.

A professionally filmed and editted DVD should be a shedload better than footage from a camera phone - so I'm not entirely sure why WB are fussing, since Zep back catalogue sales have gone up 500% this week and Mothership will be top 3 next week.


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

WB maybe have seen sense, at least some of the videos are back online

One of the better Kashmir ones here


----------

